# bsdconfig pkg.conf is deprecated



## eminent88 (Jul 20, 2014)

Sorry for bugging everyone, I have been trying to dip my feet into the FreeBSD world. When I try to use bsdconfig after the initial install, no matter what option *I* pick whether its CD or HTTP *I* get the error

```
pkg: PACKAGESITE in pkg.conf is deprecated
```
even if *I* input my own URL. I'd appreciate any assistance.


----------



## fonz (Jul 20, 2014)

A quick search turned up this thread. Does that help?


----------

